# Paint stripper



## malc75 (20 Jul 2013)

I need to strip a small beech table that has been painted mahogany and want to know the best stripper to use, I was thinking either Home Strip Water Based Paint Stripper, or Polycell Advanced Paint Stripper, any ideas?


----------



## Leif (24 Jul 2013)

I found Nitromors to be better than the eco stuff (Wilko brand, and a respected branded one) for varnished wood, in fact the latter was naff. The eco stuff worked well on painted architraves and a door though.


----------



## rafezetter (27 Jul 2013)

I've used the water based from wilkinsons too with good results, but I did lash it on then cover with clingfilm overnight, and sort of "worked it" a bit thru the clingfilm with my fingers on occasion.

It all came off though (several layers of very hashed varnish by some philistine in the past) with little scraping effort and once thoroughly washed down left no residue to affect the new oil based finish.

Until I find something better this is my method of choice.


----------



## Leif (27 Jul 2013)

After a recent mishap with oxalic acid in water, I would be very wary of leaving a water based substance in prolonged contact with wood. My concern would be warping. I had it happen with the oxalic acid, fortunately the very severe warping was cured by wetting the other surface, and then regluing and clamping split joints.  

I tried the Wilko stripper with nitrocellulose finish, and after a few hours it had not done much. It might have needed more time, or it might be that nitro is resistant to it. 

What is the mahogany paint? Is it paint, or varnish? Is it acyrlic, polyurethane, nitro or something else?


----------



## Leif (14 Aug 2013)

For what it's worth, I've been stripping an elm chest with a nitrocellulose finish. Nitromors required multiple applications. I tried the Wilko Eco stuff ago, leaving it on for a couple of hours, it is doing a good job, better than Nitromors, and cheaper. I know this conflicts with what I said above, but I guess I must have left it on longer, or applied a thicker coat, or maybe this time the nitro finish is thinner.


----------



## RogerS (14 Aug 2013)

Nitromors is no longer available. Blame the EEC. Trade users can get Paramose.


----------



## Leif (15 Aug 2013)

Nitromors is still available, what you can't get is the old formulation, only a new less effective one. You can buy the same stuff as the old, made by another company, but it is called glue remover! The old formulation is only licenced for industrial use with proper ventilation etc.


----------



## hanser (15 Aug 2013)

+1 for Roger S's recommendation 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRADITIONAL-S ... 3a83a907d0

Old recipe stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (15 Aug 2013)

old skool paint stripper is freely available to trade users and I use that term lightly. Basically anyone can get their hands on it. But you cant get it on the high street....


----------



## MIGNAL (16 Aug 2013)

There's probably a very good reason why the old formula isn't readily available. It's pretty nasty stuff, to Paint, varnish, you and the environment.


----------



## Leif (16 Aug 2013)

Yes, it is nasty. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichloromethane

You can also use oven cleaner as it contains sodium hydroxide, another nasty substance, but you must neutralise it.


----------

